# البحث المبين في جهاز الرنين...



## المسلم84 (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اليوم عندنا عدة بحوث عن جهاز الرنين (مبدأ,أنواع,تجهيزات,صيانة), جمعتها لكم في ملفين مضغوطين
وان شاء الله تلاقوا كل شي بدكم اياه 
وتوفروا على نفسكم الوقت وعناء البحث.
طبعا راح تلاقو شوية تشابه بين الملفات ,بس كل ملف في شي خاص.

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله.

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## المسلم84 (26 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا الجزء الثاني عن جهاز ال Mri


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم..


----------



## biogenious (26 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس الطبي (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
مجهود طيب


----------



## م/احمد زاكر (26 أغسطس 2008)

مليووووووووووون شكر ع الموضوع الرائع
تقبل مرورى


----------



## الق (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله يا أخي


----------



## الق (27 أغسطس 2008)

اسلام عليكم اطلب منك طلب وانشاء الله أساعدني .... 
هل لديك معلومات على جهاز cautery وعن الدائره الالكترونيه الداخليه التي يعمل بها الجهاز .؟ 
ولك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## phantom87 (30 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا اخي على المجهود الرائع و اسال الله ان يكتبلك:75: الاجر لكل من استفاد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## mtc.eng (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المسلم84 (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مشاركاتكم...




phantom87 قال:


> مشكور يا اخي على المجهود الرائع و اسال الله ان يكتبلك:75: الاجر لكل من استفاد من هذا الموضوع



اللهم أمين


----------



## طارق فقها (30 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخي المسلم
ربنا يجعلهم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ليدي لين (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عيســـى (1 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

عندي معلومات بسيطة جدا عن جهاز الـ cautery أتمنى أفيدك بيها
Physical principle
The transmitted signal from the electrosurgical unit is passed through the active electrode and received by the patient plate electrode.
as body tissue is composed mainly of fluid , a good conductor of electricity , the patient when placed between the two electrodes will conduct the current from the active to patient plate electrode.
Body cells not being perfect conductors of electricity, offer resistance to the flow of the current, the effect of this resistance is heat, which causes the *******s of the cell to be heated, this heating effect which is used under controlled conditions give the electrosurgical cutting or coagulation ​


----------



## علاء محسن علي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يابنت البغدادية ونتمنى ان تعزز هذه المعلومات باسماء المصادر ..... جزاك الله خيرا يابنت العراق الاشم


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

The polar types of the cautery:
Unipolar: used for more surgical applications, cutting, and coagulation. It requires an active electrode and patient plate electrode 

Bipolar : used for precise coagulation techniques and dose not require a patient plate electrode, it is made of two halves one being the active other being the patient electrode, the two electrodes are of the same size


----------



## علاء محسن علي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يابنت البغدادية


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخ علاء
هذه المعلومات جمعتها من المحاظرات


----------



## المسلم84 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

وهذا ملف بور بوينت عن جهاز الرنين Mri


:84: :56:

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## amrayman (10 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فداء (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

تحياتي وشكري و تقديري لك


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


----------



## h_fallaha79 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
شكرا على الموضوع الهام


----------

